# FreeBSD as localhost server?



## Kamuran (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum an have a few questions. 

1) Is FreeBSD suitable for operating vBulletin on it?

2) Can it be run from localhost as a web server?

Thank you very much.


----------



## fonz (Jan 17, 2013)

Kamuran said:
			
		

> 1) Is FreeBSD suitable for operating vBulletin on it?


These forums run on vBulletin, so my money is on "yes".



			
				Kamuran said:
			
		

> 2) Can it be run from localhost as a web server?


Depends on what you mean by "from localhost".


----------

